# For Sale- Daiwa 6500BG brand new in box



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

$125.00 ..Cash in Person , PayPal plus 3% and $10 shipping


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Is that fish blood under your fingernails?


----------

